
Jadeworld.org – Welcome to Jade Software Zombocom - niftylettuce
http://jadeworld.org/
======
Sujan
Sometimes I hate being connected to this "community" of people...

~~~
niftylettuce
What do you mean?

------
niftylettuce
Parent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11001833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11001833)

------
niftylettuce
Their site went down, LOL.
[https://i.imgur.com/8Its1a2.png](https://i.imgur.com/8Its1a2.png)

